

Ask HN: A new word for hacker? - olliesaunders

Seems to me as though the media has succeeded in propagating the work hacker to mean a cracker. Should we really continue the up-hill battle of correcting people on what hacker means? Why not invent a new word and free ourselves from this problem.<p>What could that word be?
======
DanielStraight
Inventing new words works so rarely it's a wonder people keep suggesting it.
See: [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gender-
neutral_pronoun#Invented...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gender-
neutral_pronoun#Invented_pronouns)

I think hacker is a great term. I don't particularly care how people perceive
it. If someone wants to know what I do, I explain it in terms that will make
sense to them. Sometimes that will include the word hacker, sometimes it
won't.

------
tsally
Invent a word to what end? Do you think it would change the daily behavior of
actual hackers? I doubt the mainstream media and the average population will
ever understand the hacker mindset, even if a different term is used.

------
jacquesm
Just like any other word hacker reflects the concepts that _YOU_ assign to it.

So, if you just simply use it consistently with its true meaning as perceived
by you then you are part of reclaiming that word from abuses.

On another note, it is not a problem for a word to have multiple meanings,
most people are more than smart enough to figure out which is the one that you
intend to use.

Context is everything.

To continue your analogy inventing a new word for hacker is retreating!

------
indrax
I've never really liked the notion that true scots... hackers aren't the ones
breaking into systems, or whatever you attribute to 'crackers'.

Hackers can be black hat. Hackers can be nasty people. They can also be
completely benign.

Also, sometimes the law isn't in the right. I would definitely call Jon
Johansen a Hacker in the highest and best sense. But he illegally broke
encryption and enabled piracy.

see also: the hacker manifesto

------
procrastitron
I like this idea, but perhaps in addition to being overloaded, the term
"hacker" is also too broad. The constructive sense of hacker can apply to any
domain; hardware, software, social engineering, etc. I would suggest any new
terms be more specific.

Personally, I would appreciate a term that can be used to specifically refer
to software hackers; something that conveys the concept of programming as an
artistic medium.

~~~
whimsy
Try "software hacker." Why go to the effort of making up a new word when there
are two already established that will do just fine?

------
sharpn
Not _new_ , but: entrepreneur n. A person who organizes, operates, and assumes
the risk for a business venture.

[French, from Old French, from entreprendre, to undertake; see enterprise.]

------
prodigal_erik
It'll never fly, but the one I'd like to see is:
<http://girlgenius.wikia.com/wiki/Spark>

------
brk
Haquer.

~~~
jgoosdh
oh, yes please!

